# Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung



## tommator (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich möchte mir noch eine weitere Matchrute zulegen.

Nun möchte ich aber eine die nur 3,60 lang ist. Überall gibts die aber nur in 3,90m und länger.

Soll kein Billigmodell sein - Preis egal.

Wer kann mir was ordentliches empfehlen? WG bis 20gr.

Danke


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Auf die 30 Zentimeter kommt es doch nicht an. Die Auswahl ist bei den 3,90ern grösser.

In den Kleinanzeigen ist eine super Match drin.#6


----------



## tommator (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf die 30 Zentimeter kommt es doch nicht an. Die Auswahl ist bei den 3,90ern grösser.
> 
> In den Kleinanzeigen ist eine super Match drin.#6


 

Clever Tinca!! Aber ich will Deine Matchrute nicht.

Soll halt wirklich nur 3,60m sein!


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

:q:q

Bei den 3,90ern ist die Auswahl trotzdem grösser.#6


----------



## gründler (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Moin

http://www.matchanglershop.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=382

http://cgi.ebay.de/Browning-Matchru...3965483QQihZ016QQcategoryZ56737QQcmdZViewItem


Einmal High End und einmal mittelfeld,gib mal Matchrute 3.60m bei gooogel ein da findest einige.

#h


----------



## tommator (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Einmal High End und einmal mittelfeld,gib mal Matchrute 3.60m bei gooogel ein da findest einige.
> ...


 
So richtig find ich nix. Hab ich schon versucht. Die Rive wäre interessant ist mir aber zu fein.


----------



## Tate (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Einigen Urteilen nach soll diese Serie ganz vernünftig sein. http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d...1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_search0=speciland


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*



tommator schrieb:


> So richtig find ich nix. Hab ich schon versucht. Die Rive wäre interessant ist mir aber zu fein.



Was verstehst du unter zu fein. Suchst du wirklich ne Matchrute mit den üblichen ca. 12 Gramm Wurfgewicht oder eher ne Floatrute?
Hier solltest du eigentlich fündig werden, das hat es jedenfalls ordentlich Auswahl:
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/index.php?cName=Ruten-MatchPosenruten


----------



## tommator (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter zu fein. Suchst du wirklich ne Matchrute mit den üblichen ca. 12 Gramm Wurfgewicht oder eher ne Floatrute?
> Hier solltest du eigentlich fündig werden, das hat es jedenfalls ordentlich Auswahl:
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/index.php?cName=Ruten-MatchPosenruten


 

Die Rive hat nur bis 7gr. Das ist mir zu wenig. Auch wenns ne geile Rute ist. :k


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Mir würden 7 Gramm reichen, aber nur weil ich hauptsächlich am See matche und "normale" Distanzen werfe.
Meine Montagen kommen nie über 6 Gramm raus, aber ich verstehe durchaus, wenn das einem nicht ausreicht.
Wer auf größere Distanzen fischt, auch mal 8 Gramm und mehr wirft oder gar am Fluss fischt .... verstehe ich schon.

Was sagst zu der Auswahl von fishingtackle 24(Link von meinem voran gegangenen Posting)?;+
War da nix dabei?#c


----------



## Gemini (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Mein Vater hat sich im Oktober zwei Speedmaster Troutruten extra zum Matchen geholt und ich muss sagen, 
dass sind sehr schöne Stecken die ich sofort gegen meine Trabucco und Browning Matchen tauschen würde 

Deiner Anforderung was WG und Länge angeht käme die Speedmaster Multi Trout nahe (SMMTR3336), 
Wechselspitzen mit 3.30m bzw. 3.60m Länge, WG 10-25g. Dieses Modell kenne ich selbst aber nicht.


----------



## tommator (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Schöne Rute aber mit 25gr doch eher im Floatbereich. Meine Beschreibung mit bis 20gr. war wohl doch eher übertrieben. 

Etwas feiner darfs dann doch sein.


----------



## Gemini (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Was willst du eigentlich damit machen und warum muss es unbedingt 3.60m sein? So rein interessehalber... #h


----------



## tommator (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mir würden 7 Gramm reichen, aber nur weil ich hauptsächlich am See matche und "normale" Distanzen werfe.
> Meine Montagen kommen nie über 6 Gramm raus, aber ich verstehe durchaus, wenn das einem nicht ausreicht.
> Wer auf größere Distanzen fischt, auch mal 8 Gramm und mehr wirft oder gar am Fluss fischt .... verstehe ich schon.
> 
> ...


 

Will dann doch eher auf größere Distanz fischen und denke 12-15gr wären optimal.
Fishingtackle war schon ein geiles Sortiment aber nichts was mich überzeugt. Weiß auch nicht ob ich ne Match von Shimano haben will. Glaub eher nicht.

Ich habe mal eine Rute von einem Freund gefischt. Die war 3,60m und lag so bei 10-12gr. Die war so genial vom Handling das ich eben genau sowas jetzt suche. Hatte mir schon ne Billigrute von Sänger mit der Konfiguration gekauft aber das isses nicht. 

Ich glaub das war damals ne Drennan. Bin mir aber da nicht sicher.


----------



## Tricast (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Dann würde ich doch mal bei Drennan, Fox-Match, Daiwa, Preston oder Greys schauen. Es ist allerdings schwierig die genannten Marken mal eben so in die Hand zu nehmen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre die Stippermesse in Bremen, dort sind bis auf Drennan die oben genannten Marken vertreten und noch einige mehr.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Da wären dann Twintipruten, oder halt Sepcimenruten mit 1.00 - 1.25 lbs. die bessere Wahl. Zum Posenfischen ebenso geeignet, wie zum Ledgern und leichten Feedern. Fox, Greys, Hardy... da kann er dann richtig Geld ausgeben, wenn es sein soll!


----------



## tommator (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*



Tricast schrieb:


> Dann würde ich doch mal bei Drennan, Fox-Match, Daiwa, Preston oder Greys schauen. Es ist allerdings schwierig die genannten Marken mal eben so in die Hand zu nehmen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre die Stippermesse in Bremen, dort sind bis auf Drennan die oben genannten Marken vertreten und noch einige mehr.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 

Kannst Du mir sagen wann die Messe ist?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

http://www.stippermesse.com/


----------



## tommator (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Daaaanke.

Ob ich mich noch so lange gedulden kann ist allerdings fraglich.

Ich glaubs nicht.


----------



## Dunraven (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Warum nicht, ist doch eh Eis auf dem Wasser.


----------



## tommator (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Egal. Wenns sein muss ist das nunmal so. Haben wollen!!

Da ich aber eh nicht weiß was ich nehm habe ich auch noch Zeit.


----------



## Berkley (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

ahoi , 

stell doch erstmal klar für was du diese rute haben möchtest ? 
dann sagt ich dir was für modelle für dich in frage kommen würden ... 
was willste mit ner schweren matchrute fürs eigentliche wagglerfischen bis 60 meter , wenn du nur an nem kleinen vereinsteich sitzt und nen paar rotaugen fangemn willst....

was hast du mit dieser rute vor tommator ?


----------



## tommator (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*



Berkley schrieb:


> ahoi ,
> 
> stell doch erstmal klar für was du diese rute haben möchtest ?
> was willste mit ner schweren matchrute fürs eigentliche wagglerfischen bis 60 meter , wenn du nur an nem kleinen vereinsteich sitzt und nen paar rotaugen fangemn willst....
> ...


 
Habe ich nie gesagt. 
Was ich suche ist auch schon beschrieben.


----------



## Berkley (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

habe ich auch nicht gesagt das du es so beschrieben hast ! 
gut lesen bitte...

naja nach deinen auskünften.... kauf dir im askari oder bei ebay ne 3,60 lange matchrute und gut .


----------



## tommator (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Was willste hier eigentlich?


----------



## Koalabaer (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*



tommator schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Rute von einem Freund gefischt. Die war 3,60m und lag so bei 10-12gr. Die war so genial vom Handling das ich eben genau sowas jetzt suche. Hatte mir schon ne Billigrute von Sänger mit der Konfiguration gekauft aber das isses nicht.



Berkley möchte dir einfach nur helfen.#6
Und jenes was du mit der 3,60m Rute erlebt hast,gibt es selbstverständlich auch in klassischen 3,90m.Das Problem:

Jeder empfindet ein wenig anders.Du kommst also um ein ,,Probehalten''nicht drumrum.
Auf Empfehlungen hier ,dann zu kaufen,kann wieder in die Hose gehen.

Bei den Angaben im Anfangsposting würde ich genau wie Berkley,zu einer x-beliebigen Matche raten.Und das ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## tommator (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Dann eben so genau wie möglich. Ich suche:

Matchrute 3,60m WG um 15gr - max. 20gr. für Distanzen um 60-70m
starkes Rückrat für ev. Karpfeneinsteiger - kommt häufig vor.
Soll sich aber auch mit einem 8gr. Waggler ordentlich aufladen.

Sicher nicht einfach. Dafür ist mir die Marke egal (kaufe nur keine von Pure fishing) und ich gebe bis 400 Euro aus.


----------



## Koalabaer (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

@tommator

ich halte eine so feine Matchrute-max.20gr. für diese Entfernungen 60-70m für ungeeignet.
Gerade bei Wind und Wellen bist du sehr schnell gezwungen,dieses WG zu überschreiten.
Ebenso halte ich ein verkürzen der klassischen Länge,bei diesen Entfernungen für nicht sinnvoll.
Ich muß mich somit ausklinken,beim Versuch,eine solche Matchrute zu empfehlen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## kati48268 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

400 ist ein Wort...
Ich schlage dir jetzt ernsthaft eine aus dem low-budget-Bereich vor; die Yad Black Wood; 3,60m, 2-15gr. WG.
Ist aus Carbon-Glasfaser-Mix, dadurch mit 310gr. Gewicht auch über 100gr. von den HM-Blanks entfernt, aber mich stört das gar nicht.

Ich mag die halbparabolische/englische Aktion der Ruten mit Glasfaseranteil, gerade beim Matchangeln.
Dazu ist die Rute top verarbeitet, stabile 3-Steg-Ringe, Metallfuß, robust... bei'nem Forellen- oder auch Karpfenbiss muss man sich keine Sorgen machen, zumindest nicht, was die Rute angeht.

Hatte zuvor eine gute Kohlefaserrute. Natürlich war die ein schwereloser Traum. Nachdem ich sie jedoch geschrottet habe, hab ich mir die o.g. für nicht mal 30 Flocken geholt und bin wirklich bestens zufrieden.


----------



## tommator (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Das ist ja mal ein interessanter Tip. Meinst Du wirklich die wäre was für mich??

An Koalabaer. Ist nicht meine einzige Match. Für die beschriebenen Bedingungen (Wind usw.) habe ich entsprechende Ruten.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob die was für dich ist. Soweit ich deine Postings mitgelesen habe, geht es dir nicht nur um technische Eigenschaften, sondern auch um Gefühl.
Darum beim nächsten Dealer mal in die Hand nehmen.

Ich hab mir die schlichtweg ungesehen bestellt. Einfach weil ich nach dem Rutenbruch die Schnauze voll hatte, fix 'ne neue wollte und nicht flüssig war. War ein Glücksschuß, der -für mich- getroffen hat.

Hab sie seit dem Sommer. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, maximal 8+3gr. Waggler damit geworfen, aber nicht auf die von dir angepeilte Distanz, weil's nicht nötig war. 
An Fänge/Drills erinnere ich mich konkret neben Weißfischen, an reichlich Forellen, 2 mittlere Schleien und einen besseren Satzi.
Da waren noch ein paar Fische, aber da weiß ich zugegebenermaßen nicht mehr, ob's mit dieser Rute war.

Vielleicht kannst du den Pinn ja irgendwo befummeln. Leider haben die wenigsten Händler Yad im Programm.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> 400 ist ein Wort...
> Ich schlage dir jetzt ernsthaft eine aus dem low-budget-Bereich vor; die Yad Black Wood; 3,60m, 2-15gr. WG.
> Ist aus Carbon-Glasfaser-Mix, dadurch mit 310gr. Gewicht auch über 100gr. von den HM-Blanks entfernt, aber mich stört das gar nicht.
> 
> ...



Das finde ich amüsant, denn die habe ich auch.
Sie war von mir als Zweitrute gedacht, als Rute auf die man nicht so aufpassen muss, die ich auch guten Gewissens in den Fahrradanhänger schmeißen kann, wenn ich mal nicht mit dem Auto unterwegs bin.
Mittlerweile fische ich damit häufiger, als mit meiner alten Hardy.


----------



## tommator (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Du bist ja total weg bei dem Teil. Ich glaub bei dem Preis kauf ich mir die ungesehen und nehm sie dann eben als Zweitrute.

Meine Suche ist damit aber nicht beendet. Das High end Teil muss noch ran.


----------



## tommator (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Ihr arbeitet doch alle bei YAD fishing!!!!


----------



## kati48268 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Matchrute in 3,60m - brauche Empfehlung*

Bei dem Preis müsst ich dann viele verscherbeln um von der Provi zu leben.
Kannst ja mal posten, wie sie dir gefällt. Bin gespannt.


----------

